# Questions about selling Does for Milk



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a couple of does and kids I was selling and a family wanted to buy them as milkers. I told her that I did not milk them and didn't think they would milk for her. She continually said she wanted to buy them and so I finally gave in. She hasn't picked them up yet and I really don't know if I should let them go or not because they are not really milkers. The question I have is if they buy the goats and try to milk and get sick off of the milk or anything are you liable, even though you claim you are not selling them for milk. I also told her these two goats are from my first unregistered goat who is really a pygmy mix and so they didn't come from a farm who tests or anything and I do not test. Please tell me what you think I should do. Let them buy them or back out. I don't mind keeping them myself. Also one of the does who still is nursing her 5 week old kid has a scabby udder. What does that mean? I thought it was because he was so rough on her with his teeth. The nipple is rough and scaly. She doesn't really want you touching it. It also seems a little swollen.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

All you can do is tell them that the goats need to be taken to the vet and tested to make sure the milk is safe for human consumption.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You should work up a "sales agreement", doesn' have to be fancy, but you should include their relevent medical history and what you have used them for and that you have never milked them and can't guarantee they are suitable for that purpose. Sign and date two copies, one for you and one for her. That should be enough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

morganslil1 said:


> All you can do is tell them that the goats need to be taken to the vet and tested to make sure the milk is safe for human consumption.


a vet can't tell you that the milk is safe for human consumption.

This is how I got my first goats. They were dairy goats but never milked before. We just taught them how it was done - so newbies all around. But we all got the hang of it (goats included).

As to the teats. Get some bag balm and have them massage her teats after every milking. Let them know that it is sore adn she may put up a big fight with being touched.

I see no issue with selling them for milk - many goats just used as family milkers are not tested as it would add to the cost of the milk which is one reason for providing your own milk.

If you are worried about it write up an agreement that you are not liable for anything - spell it out, each thing you personally are worried about. Let them read it over before commiting any money to them and then have them sign it in your presence the day they are picked up or dropped off.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Stacey a vet can make sure the goats are healthy and they can test for bacteria and pathogens and they can recommend pasteurizing the milk. The first step to healthy milk is healthy goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A vet can't tell you it is safe because it isn't allowed in the US to drink raw milk. That is what i was saying. So you can drink it - we all know it wont kill you or harm you in anyway, but the vet can not tell you that.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I think I will talk to them again and if they still want the goats then I'll draw up a contract stating no liability. Thanks everyone. I do think I need some bag balm Stacey.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that is what i would do but make sure you spell every thing out as to no responsability on you if it dosen't work out.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> it isn't allowed in the US to drink raw milk. .


You may want to re-word that. ~


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Goat heaven, why do you think that these particular does would not milk for them? Have they had problems in the past? A dairy doe is bred for a purpse, she is bred to milk. Now granted the milk was oriinally intended for her kids, as a source of food. But someone way back when decided to try it and hey it was pretty good so we have gone from there. I guess i just dont get why you dont think that they would milk for these people. Are the animals not friendly maybe they havnt been handled much. Have these does ever kidded before?
beth


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

The does are sweet and friendly but do not like it when you touch their teats. Both does kidded in Feb and were first fresheners. I raised them as pets not milking goats so I didn't mess with their teats as they grew up.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

if they are just yearlings they will get used to it. Most yearlings are pretty fidgetty about their teats being touched. but its a pretty easy fix. I gently touch my does udders until they stop bouncing around, as soon as they stop bouncing i remove my hand. Pretty quickly they learn that if they stop bouncing they get the weird feeling removed. Eventually they learn that its an alright touch. usually one or two sessions and they are fine. 
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A vet can only say wether or not they are healthy and extensive blood testing is expensive! You obviously wouldn't sell a "sick" goat so I see no need to "make sure" the milk will be safe. Besides selling an animal basically rids you of responsibility once they leave your property to an extent. What the buyer does with that animal is not your business once it leaves, so if they choose to milk them and can't use the milk well you've told them they weren't milkers, just pets and you can't do much more than that. It's not illegal to drink raw milk, just illegal in some states to sell it and since you are not selling "milk" but the goats in whole, I wouldn't worry. As far as the "scabby" teat goes, it's from the kids nursing, I have a doe w/ 3 boys on her and her teats are dry and scabby from their teeth, bag balm will work just fine to clear it up...and first timers getting milked, well thats an experience anyone wanting to milk will deal with if they want the milk bad enough!


----------

